# David Ogden Stiers



## Christi

Has anyone here been to one of his concerts (programs) ?

Where can I any of the songs he wrote ???


----------



## PostMinimalist

Is this not the actor who played the stuck up aristocratic incompetent Doctor in Mash?
Does he really write songs? Wow!


----------



## Christi

post-minimalist said:


> Is this not the actor who played the stuck up aristocratic incompetent Doctor in Mash?Does he really write songs? Wow!


Yes, over 50 - That's what Moviefone said


----------



## Christi

post-minimalist said:


> Is this not the actor who played the stuck up aristocratic incompetent Doctor in Mash?Does he really write songs? Wow!


He's a conductor and writer


----------



## PostMinimalist

post-minimalist;32302Is this not the actor who played the stuck up aristocratic incompetent Doctor in Mash?
Does he really write songs? Wow![/QUOTE said:


> is it a fish?


----------



## Krummhorn

Christi said:


> Yes, over 50 - That's what Moviefone said


Here's the link to the Moviefone bio on David Ogden Stiers. There is no mention of writing 50 songs. He has conducted over 70 major US orchestras however.

Christi, kindly name the songs he wrote.


----------



## Christi

Krummhorn said:


> Here's the link to the Moviefone bio on David Ogden Stiers.* There is no mention of writing 50 songs.* He has conducted over 70 major US orchestras however.Christi, kindly name the songs he wrote.


I don't know the names


----------



## Christi

http://www.movietome.com/people/870...If[/url ]f you don't believe me, go there !!!


----------



## PostMinimalist

How 'bout that?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

post-minimalist said:


> How 'bout that?


I reckon the reference in the quoted link is probably duff information. It's more likely that Stiers has a repertoire of 50 orchestral works (which for Christi's benefit means that this guy knows well the scores of 50 pieces of music written by other composers) rather than that he has himself written 50 orchestral works. For example, see the last paragraph of the text in this biographical link:

http://davidogdenstiers.com/bio/index.shtml.


----------



## Christi

What does repertoire mean ??


----------



## Krummhorn

Repertoire, in the musical sense, is the group of pieces the musician knows well enough to perform regularly.


----------



## Christi

Krummhorn said:


> Repertoire, in the musical sense, is the group of pieces the musician knows well enough to perform regularly.


Did he write the songs or not ????


----------



## Krummhorn

The perception to most is that he didn't ... most of the printed bios about his life and work state pretty much this same phrase [as a conductor] "He maintains a repertoire of 50 orchestral works including concertos".

Repertoire here, meaning, he has conducted that number of works (classical music works are seldom referred to as "songs") and is sufficiently prepared, with a little notice, to conduct those again.


----------



## Christi

What I don't understand is, Why did they say he has written over 50 orchestral works ??????


----------



## Krummhorn

Doesn't make sense to me either. 
You should be asking the article writer.


----------



## Christi

I guess he does what's known as " covers "


----------



## PostMinimalist

Andy Loochazee said:


> I reckon the reference in the quoted link is probably duff information. It's more likely that Stiers has a repertoire of 50 orchestral works (which for Christi's benefit means that this guy knows well the scores of 50 pieces of music written by other composers) rather than that he has himself written 50 orchestral works. For example, see the last paragraph of the text in this biographical link:
> 
> http://davidogdenstiers.com/bio/index.shtml.


I reckon this is right. I am a professional composer and I haven't even written 50 serious orchestral works (not withstanding arrangements which do go into the hundreds). And I didn't find time to star in MASH!


----------



## Andy Loochazee

post-minimalist said:


> I reckon this is right. I am a professional composer and I haven't even written 50 serious orchestral works (not withstanding arrangements which do go into the hundreds). And I didn't find time to star in MASH!


You will notice that I underlined the word "repertoire" and gave a definition in brackets, but did it work? The link I provided makes it perfectly clear that the number 50 refers to this guy's conducting repertoire. I haven't a clue what these 50 works are, but does it matter?


----------



## Christi

Has anyone seen or watched him conduct ???


----------



## PostMinimalist

I guess some of the members in orchestras he's conducted have... maybe.


----------



## Christi

What does a folded thumb mean in conducting ???


----------



## David C Coleman

post-minimalist said:


> I guess some of the members in orchestras he's conducted have... maybe.


.. Sarcasm or what??...


----------



## Krummhorn

Christi said:


> What does a folded thumb mean in conducting ???


Kindly show us an example of when this was used - perhaps a youtube video?


----------



## MrTortoise

Christi said:


> Has anyone seen or watched him conduct ???


Actually, you can see him 'conduct' in the final episode of M*A*S*H. Winchester attempts to conduct a small band of Korean folk musicians in Mozart's 'Eine Kliene Nacht Music'. If you have not seen this episode, I encourage you to seek it out. It is poignant storyline that still moves me.


----------



## Krummhorn

Nice to learn of another who appreciated that series. That episode has the same effect on me, too.


----------



## Christi

MrTortoise said:


> Actually, you can see him 'conduct' in the final episode of M*A*S*H. Winchester attempts to conduct a small band of Korean folk musicians in Mozart's 'Eine Kliene Nacht Music'. If you have not seen this episode, I encourage you to seek it out. It is poignant storyline that still moves me.


Kindly show us an example of when this was used . On that show !!!!


----------



## MrTortoise

Christi: I'm sorry but I don't know where you can find this M*A*S*H episode online, however you may be able to order it through amazon or another web site.


----------



## Krummhorn

I'll have to run that final episode at home again and watch that part. I just watched it last week, too.


----------



## MrTortoise

I do love that part of the final.. sums up how music is a universal language, how war destroys... Which brings to mind, if you haven't seen 'The Day the Earth Stood Still', the Goldberg variations plays a minor role. Nice when great pieces of music have 'bit parts' in popular movies. You never know but some crazy kids may be hitting the bit torrent sites searching for it. Does the heart good


----------



## schnobell

He was conducting the Korean band, playing Mozart's sonata no. 16 in C major.


----------



## Lunasong

??? Winchester was conducting a group a Chinese musicians who surrendered to him when he had to trot down the road to use the latrine after an out of control tank leveled the camp facilities. The song rehearsed was Clarinet Quintet in A, _Allegro_, K581.





Another great musical interlude from M*A*S*H:




and the result:


----------

